# Fluval Edge 6 Gallon LED



## donnoj (Feb 17, 2011)

I've been wanting one of these for some time and decided to finally pull the trigger once they released the LED models.

I'm currently waiting for the tank to cycle.

Any idea's on stocking? I was thinking 3 black neons.


----------



## Wicket_lfe (Aug 21, 2008)

nice setup, could you get some pics when its night time? Want to get a good feel of the lights without the sunlight leaking thru the blinds.


----------



## gus6464 (Dec 19, 2011)

Very nice! What kind of white rocks are those?


----------



## nguymi (Jan 18, 2012)

Is that a heater next to the filter? if so, what kind of heater? I've been hearing mixed reviews of the fluval 25w heater and wondering which to get.


----------



## donnoj (Feb 17, 2011)

gus6464 said:


> Very nice! What kind of white rocks are those?


They are a slate color, similar to the larger rocks...they came out brighter in the picture.

I bought some bulk mixed gravel and spent an hour picking out the ones that matched the bigger rock in color shade and texture.


----------



## donnoj (Feb 17, 2011)

nguymi said:


> Is that a heater next to the filter? if so, what kind of heater? I've been hearing mixed reviews of the fluval 25w heater and wondering which to get.


The heater is a Fluval E 50 watt. It's the only heater I use now (I have them in two other tanks). They have a very cool digital temp display, so it helps minimize the number of items in the tank.


----------



## donnoj (Feb 17, 2011)

Wicket_lfe said:


> nice setup, could you get some pics when its night time? Want to get a good feel of the lights without the sunlight leaking thru the blinds.


I'll try to remember to snap a few pic tonight.


----------



## donnoj (Feb 17, 2011)

My tank has been cycling now for about 7 days. I added some Ace hardware janitorial ammonia last week after it was set up. Ammonia has been at 4.0 the whole time.

I sprung for some Tetra Safe Start (Biro-Spira) and added it today. We'll see if if that helps speed things up.


----------



## xenxes (Dec 22, 2011)

Looks sharp  I still prefer the Edge I's over the II's. Need to find one on sale.


----------



## gus6464 (Dec 19, 2011)

xenxes said:


> Looks sharp  I still prefer the Edge I's over the II's. Need to find one on sale.


Scored an Edge I 3 days ago at Petco for $27. Just ordered a pair of MR16's and 5050 SMD light strip for the light mod.

I would check every Petco where you live. I had called the Petco where I got it 2 days earlier asking if they had any left and they told me no. I think most of the employees don't know how to differentiate between a I and II.


----------



## donnoj (Feb 17, 2011)

gus6464 said:


> Scored an Edge I 3 days ago at Petco for $27. Just ordered a pair of MR16's and 5050 SMD light strip for the light mod.
> 
> I would check every Petco where you live. I had called the Petco where I got it 2 days earlier asking if they had any left and they told me no. I think most of the employees don't know how to differentiate between a I and II.


Killer price! I heep checking the Petco and Petsmart's here in AZ and they've just reduced the MR11 halogen model to only 100 bucks. I would easily get one and upgrade the lighting to the MR11 LED's. However, even with upgraded LED bulbs they still have a bit of the floodlighting effect. Additional lighing will still be needed to get a uniform look, but that drives the overall price up.


----------



## xenxes (Dec 22, 2011)

I saw someone post the deal a few days ago in NY, but last I checked they were still $100 here, that's what Amazon normally sell them for. Ohwell, gives me a reason to goto Petco every weekend


----------



## touch of sky (Nov 1, 2011)

Gorgeous little tank.


----------



## donnoj (Feb 17, 2011)

touch of sky said:


> Gorgeous little tank.


thank you...can't wait for the plants to grow in and get a few fish


----------



## gus6464 (Dec 19, 2011)

xenxes said:


> I saw someone post the deal a few days ago in NY, but last I checked they were still $100 here, that's what Amazon normally sell them for. Ohwell, gives me a reason to goto Petco every weekend


I would go to Petco and tell them that other stores are selling them for $27. If anything have them call any Petco in Austin, TX to verify the clearance price because the computer is spitting out $27 while the tags on the floor still says $149. The store I bought it from said they are not going to put the clearance tag on them because it never came from corporate but they should ring out everywhere for that price.


----------



## donnoj (Feb 17, 2011)

Here are a few camera phone shots of the tank at night. One in pitch black darkness and one with a lamp on. Excuse the fogginess, I was just doing some maintenance and stirred up the soil. Also, the camera tents to make the dark areas darker and light areas a little brighter. The coverage looks very uniform to my naked eye.

For those interested in the difference in the Edge II's LED lights compared to the halogens of the first generation, I feel the II is more uniform and just as bright compared to the mr11 led upgrade people are doing. 

The 12 gallon comes with double the LED's and would make a great swap for 6 gallons unit to increase intensity. Overall, I'm very happy with the lighting and would only consider swapping it out for the 12 gallon unit if I found one very cheap.


----------



## donnoj (Feb 17, 2011)

gus6464 said:


> I would go to Petco and tell them that other stores are selling them for $27. If anything have them call any Petco in Austin, TX to verify the clearance price because the computer is spitting out $27 while the tags on the floor still says $149. The store I bought it from said they are not going to put the clearance tag on them because it never came from corporate but they should ring out everywhere for that price.


Wow, I'm gonna run over to Petco (here in AZ) in the morning a see what the register rings out as!


----------



## gus6464 (Dec 19, 2011)

donnoj said:


> Wow, I'm gonna run over to Petco (here in AZ) in the morning a see what the register rings out as!


Yeah easiest way to tell is the black box. The new model comes in a white box.


----------



## donnoj (Feb 17, 2011)

I went to 4 Petco's here in AZ, none of them had the clearance models for $27. They all stock the new LED model for $128.

PetSmart, however, does still have the older model. It's on clearance for $107 and I had them scan it to make sure it wasn't marked down further. PetSmart does not carry the LED model in any of their stores here yet, I'm guessing to clear out the old model a higher price.


----------



## tnd512 (Jan 26, 2012)

donnoj: You having the 21 LEDs newest model ??? I just purchased one at my local store $140.71 with tax. Is that too expensive yah think ? I watched a lot of clips on youtube about the old model & it look very bright. They modified the Halogen to MR16 LED. You think the MR16 LED brighter than the 21 LEDs ??? It look alot brighter than my tank ... I think.


----------



## nanoscaper (Jan 19, 2012)

This tank looks sharp man. I like the contrast you've created here. What rocks are those?
Is that hair grass? Does that do well in an edge? Is the lighting good enough for plants like that? I've got an edge 2 (led) with a few plants in it. Trying dwarf baby tears but not looking so good. I use a co2 booster but i dont think the light is cutting it.
Edges are really going for $27 at Petco? Damn, dude. That can't be right.


----------



## nanoscaper (Jan 19, 2012)

tnd512 said:


> donnoj: You having the 21 LEDs newest model ??? I just purchased one at my local store $140.71 with tax. Is that too expensive yah think ? I watched a lot of clips on youtube about the old model & it look very bright. They modified the Halogen to MR16 LED. You think the MR16 LED brighter than the 21 LEDs ??? It look alot brighter than my tank ... I think.


I was wondering the same thing myself. The LED although cool (blue night)
The older version might be better because of the mod that could be easily done? I have the 21 version and honestly, It's not that bright. Might drop a HO light into the plastic cover or something. Looking for a good mod already.


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Nov 5, 2011)

tnd512 said:


> donnoj: You having the 21 LEDs newest model ??? I just purchased one at my local store $140.71 with tax. Is that too expensive yah think ? I watched a lot of clips on youtube about the old model & it look very bright. They modified the Halogen to MR16 LED. You think the MR16 LED brighter than the 21 LEDs ??? It look alot brighter than my tank ... I think.


Yeah, I think it is too expensive. You could of brought the older model and use the money to upgrade to a MR 16 LED. The only thing different is the lighting and I think the hood and stand are now glossy instead of plain.

I got the 12 gallon one and also the older 6 gallon Edge. Brought the 12 gallon when it first came out at 200, it has 42 LEDs.

If you can, return the model and try to find the older model. The prices in Canada are dropping like crazy for the older model. I think some were priced at 70 dollars. You can search for MR 11 or MR 16 "wide spread" lights, don't get the "spot light" as it only shines in one spot. 

I have also asked about buying the 12 gallon Light bar by itself to replace my 6 gallon, Hagen told me to talk to an official distributor, no word yet from my LFS. I think they need proof that you brought the 12 gallon.


----------



## O_Danny_Boy (Jan 3, 2012)

donnoj said:


> I went to 4 Petco's here in AZ, none of them had the clearance models for $27. They all stock the new LED model for $128.
> 
> PetSmart, however, does still have the older model. It's on clearance for $107 and I had them scan it to make sure it wasn't marked down further. PetSmart does not carry the LED model in any of their stores here yet, I'm guessing to clear out the old model a higher price.


Hmmm, I got my LED model from a PetSmart in Charleston


----------



## donnoj (Feb 17, 2011)

nanoscaper said:


> This tank looks sharp man. I like the contrast you've created here. What rocks are those?
> Is that hair grass? Does that do well in an edge? Is the lighting good enough for plants like that? I've got an edge 2 (led) with a few plants in it. Trying dwarf baby tears but not looking so good. I use a co2 booster but i dont think the light is cutting it.
> Edges are really going for $27 at Petco? Damn, dude. That can't be right.


The plants are:

Echinodorus Tenellus

https://www.google.com/search?q=ech...WCKqIiALwtKTUBw&ved=0CCkQsAQ&biw=1212&bih=706

and

Marsilea Minuta

https://www.google.com/search?q=Mar...ct=mode&cd=2&ved=0CA4Q_AUoAQ&biw=1212&bih=706

I've tried the baby tears in another tank with higher light and they died...I love they way they look.

I'm not into c02, don't want the expense and added maintenance. I don't care how fast the plants grow, I'm happy if they're green and healthy. I do dose fertilizers and excel.


----------



## donnoj (Feb 17, 2011)

nanoscaper said:


> This tank looks sharp man. I like the contrast you've created here. What rocks are those?
> Is that hair grass? Does that do well in an edge? Is the lighting good enough for plants like that? I've got an edge 2 (led) with a few plants in it. Trying dwarf baby tears but not looking so good. I use a co2 booster but i dont think the light is cutting it.
> Edges are really going for $27 at Petco? Damn, dude. That can't be right.


I'm happy with the rocks too. I don't remember what types of rocks they were, I pulled them out of an "ADA" rock bin a local shop.


----------



## donnoj (Feb 17, 2011)

tnd512 said:


> donnoj: You having the 21 LEDs newest model ??? I just purchased one at my local store $140.71 with tax. Is that too expensive yah think ? I watched a lot of clips on youtube about the old model & it look very bright. They modified the Halogen to MR16 LED. You think the MR16 LED brighter than the 21 LEDs ??? It look alot brighter than my tank ... I think.


I paid about $130 after tax. I'm happy with the 21 LED's, the tank appears well lit to my eyes. The older model halogen completely sucked. 

The MR11 LED upgrades of the older tank look nice BUT in order to exceed the brightens of this model and not have the "spotlight" effect you really need to mod for the MR16's. From what I understand, the MR16 mod requires swapping out the sockets and wiring. 

There are plenty of plants that will grow with the stock LED lights. It just depends on what you want to do.


----------



## donnoj (Feb 17, 2011)

nanoscaper said:


> I was wondering the same thing myself. The LED although cool (blue night)
> The older version might be better because of the mod that could be easily done? I have the 21 version and honestly, It's not that bright. Might drop a HO light into the plastic cover or something. Looking for a good mod already.


I've grown beautiful plants in tanks with much lower light than the stock LED's, it just depends on what you want to grow.

I have another tank now with very high lighting and it's nothing but an algae grower. So, for me, I'll take low to medium light and slow growth.


----------



## donnoj (Feb 17, 2011)

*The Cycle!!!*

I'm happy to report the tanks cycle has finally begun.

I dosed Ammonia to 2 ppm and added some Tetra SafeStart (enough to to treat 15 gallons) for good measure. 

The tap water used was dechlorinated using Tetra AquaSafe Plus. I normally use Prime to treat tap water but because it messes with the Ammonia and Nitrite to make it safer for fish, it effectively starves the bacteria needed to begin the cycle. The tank water is 50% RO water and 50% tap water.

I added the SafeStart on Sunday, January 22nd. Ammonia was 2 ppm and Nitrites 0 ppm.

4 days later and I'm seeing Ammonia reduced to 1 ppm and Nitrites for the first time at 1 ppm.

Can't wait to some some fish when it's completed!


----------



## donnoj (Feb 17, 2011)

donnoj said:


> I'm happy to report the tanks cycle has finally begun.
> 
> I dosed Ammonia to 2 ppm and added some Tetra SafeStart (enough to to treat 15 gallons) for good measure.
> 
> ...



Nitrates are at 50 ppm


----------



## donnoj (Feb 17, 2011)

*The Cycle - Day 5 - Tetra SafeStart*

It's been about 18 hours since my last test.

Ammonia 0
Nitrite 1
Nitrate 50 to 100

I'm going to add a few drops of Ace Hardware Ammonia to bring the level back up to 2 ppm. This will perpetuate the cycle so none of the bacteria dies off. Once 2 ppm of Ammonia is processed and I get 0 Ammonia & 0 Nitrites in 24 hours or less, I know the tank is ready for fish. I'll need to do a complete water change first to reset the Nitrates.

I know it's not over yet, but I must say this is the fastest cycle I've ever done. My other tanks have taken up to 6 weeks using Ace Hardware Ammonia. Anyone eles use Tetra SafeStart and have fast results? I know a lot of folks say these bacteria additives are "snake oil" but SafeStart from Tetra (they purchased bio-spira) seems to be working as advertised.

Questions/Comments???


----------



## donnoj (Feb 17, 2011)

*Cycle Complete!!!*

Wow. The cycle took about 10 days to complete. I used the Tetra cycle product and it appears t have worked. This is by far the fasted one I've ever done.

The cycle had actually completed a few days ago and I've been keeping the bacteria alive by adding some ammonia each day.

Added a few fish from another tank this afternoon...pic to come.


----------



## donnoj (Feb 17, 2011)

I was so happy with my new creation, I decided to move it out of the kids bedroom and into the living room so I could enjoy it more often.

I pick two of my favorite looking male guppies from another tank and added them to their new home this afternoon.

I trimmed some of the plants because they yellowed a little from their transplant.

I did a 75% water change to get the nitrates lowered after the cycle and added some excel and fertilizer for the plants.

and off we go...wish my new tank good luck


----------



## CmdrBond (Jun 3, 2011)

nguymi said:


> Is that a heater next to the filter? if so, what kind of heater? I've been hearing mixed reviews of the fluval 25w heater and wondering which to get.





donnoj said:


> The heater is a Fluval E 50 watt. It's the only heater I use now (I have them in two other tanks). They have a very cool digital temp display, so it helps minimize the number of items in the tank.


Could you post a picture with the lid off? I was thinking of getting that heater until I saw it's size (and decided it was too tall). So I was planning on the AquaEl Neo Heater - which is only 16.5cm tall (25W & 50W) - but your use of the Fluval E is making me think twice. :help:


----------



## donnoj (Feb 17, 2011)

CmdrBond said:


> Could you post a picture with the lid off? I was thinking of getting that heater until I saw it's size (and decided it was too tall). So I was planning on the AquaEl Neo Heater - which is only 16.5cm tall (25W & 50W) - but your use of the Fluval E is making me think twice. :help:


I prefer the Fluval E because it eliminated the need for an additional thermometer in the tank. The 50 watt Fluval E heater fits through the opening. It doesn't stick out past the lip of the opening and there is just enough room for the light bar to open and cose. There is a "minimum" water level mark and the water level is well above it. 

As far as Im concerned its a perfect match and am surprised I haven't seen other Edge owners using them. I would not go less than 50 watts, it's better to have the extra heating ability to deal with fluctuating ambiant temps.


----------



## donnoj (Feb 17, 2011)

CmdrBond said:


> Could you post a picture with the lid off? I was thinking of getting that heater until I saw it's size (and decided it was too tall). So I was planning on the AquaEl Neo Heater - which is only 16.5cm tall (25W & 50W) - but your use of the Fluval E is making me think twice. :help:


This is the fist time I've seen the Neoheater. Looks like a nice flat design. I don't think it gives a readout of the exact temp though. It instead, makes a noise to alert you if the water temp is out of range. That might get kind of annoying, especially during a water change.


----------



## donnoj (Feb 17, 2011)

Here's a pic of the heater....that's my lab Bailey peeking through the window


----------



## CmdrBond (Jun 3, 2011)

donnoj said:


> I prefer the Fluval E because it eliminated the need for an additional thermometer in the tank. The 50 watt Fluval E heater fits through the opening. It doesn't stick out past the lip of the opening and there is just enough room for the light bar to open and cose. There is a "minimum" water level mark and the water level is well above it.
> 
> As far as Im concerned its a perfect match and am surprised I haven't seen other Edge owners using them. I would not go less than 50 watts, it's better to have the extra heating ability to deal with fluctuating ambiant temps.





donnoj said:


> Here's a pic of the heater....that's my lab Bailey peeking through the window


Excellent - thank you, looks like I will choose the E after all. 

Just one question, does the bottom of the heater rest on or below the substrate?



donnoj said:


> This is the fist time I've seen the Neoheater. Looks like a nice flat design. I don't think it gives a readout of the exact temp though. It instead, makes a noise to alert you if the water temp is out of range. That might get kind of annoying, especially during a water change.


It does a bit more than that, see this article: Aqua El Neo Heater is Sleek and Shatterproof, from Reef Builders.



ReefBuilders.com said:


> *Aqua El Neo Heater is Sleek and Shatterproof
> Posted on September 23rd, 2009 by Brian Blank*
> 
> Poland-based Aqua El has recently released a sleek new line of shatterproof, thermoregulated aquarium heaters with the Neo Heater line that is already shipping in the UK and Europe. Ranging in sizes from 25W to 200W, the Neo Heater has a unique, flat design made from shatterproof plastic featuring a microprocessor thermostat and a thermometer giving you a more accurate control over your tanks temperature. The flat plastic shape comes in at a mere 9mm on the 200W model allowing it to blend in easily within your tank. *The heaters one-touch temperature setting lets you set the temperature by just pressing the button with the desired temperature shown on an a circle of LEDs on the heaters face. Another LED indicates your tanks current temperature and will give you a visual warning when the tank temperature is higher than what is set.* Additionally they are equipped with a thermal switch protecting the device from overheating in case of leaving it out of the water. The Neo Heater is running around ~£23.95-26.95 ($39-45) depending on the size. No word yet when the units will begin to appear in the US. Follow the break for a few more specifications.
> ...


There is a review of it here: Practical Fishkeeping Forum » GENERAL FISHKEEPING » Aquarium equipment » Aquarium heater review

Basically the LED's on the front indicate the set & current temperatures.


----------



## TeaQue (Jan 26, 2010)

FYI, instead of using a heater in the tank, I've been using one of these: http://www.amazon.com/Hydor-HEATER-...8RQK/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1328810513&sr=8-4

Its a tight fit but theres room in the filter. I stuffed it in behind all the media and its worked great for over 2yrs now.

The is the only picture I have on hand but you can see the wire coming out of the filter behind the bio balls. As you can see, I also stuck my co2 diffuser in the filter.


----------



## Ozydego (Aug 29, 2011)

I have heard the fast starts will still process ammonia normally, but they may not be as strong as growing new bacteria. Seeding bacteria from an established tank takes about the same timeframe but the bacteria are stronger because they are not weakened by shelf life... The quick starts work, but some report crashes after adding fish, but I would think if they heavily stock from the day they see the cycle end... converting 2ppm a day and only stocking 2 guppies for a while will probably be just fine, I would not stop testing water though, in case there is a spike. BTW, I have always loved the edge... yours stands out as being very well scaped... I like it


----------



## CmdrBond (Jun 3, 2011)

TeaQue said:


> FYI, instead of using a heater in the tank, I've been using one of these: http://www.amazon.com/Hydor-HEATER-...8RQK/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1328810513&sr=8-4
> 
> Its a tight fit but theres room in the filter. I stuffed it in behind all the media and its worked great for over 2yrs now.
> 
> The is the only picture I have on hand but you can see the wire coming out of the filter behind the bio balls. As you can see, I also stuck my co2 diffuser in the filter.


Yeah, I seen them and did consider, but decided against as A) They are only 15W B) They are fixed temp and C) No thermometer


----------



## donnoj (Feb 17, 2011)

Ozydego said:


> I have heard the fast starts will still process ammonia normally, but they may not be as strong as growing new bacteria. Seeding bacteria from an established tank takes about the same timeframe but the bacteria are stronger because they are not weakened by shelf life... The quick starts work, but some report crashes after adding fish, but I would think if they heavily stock from the day they see the cycle end... converting 2ppm a day and only stocking 2 guppies for a while will probably be just fine, I would not stop testing water though, in case there is a spike. BTW, I have always loved the edge... yours stands out as being very well scaped... I like it


Thanks for the compliment. 

I'm keeping an eye on the ammonia and nitrite...staying at 0. I also used some ceramic media from an established tank in addition to the Tetra bacteria product.

I don't plan on adding anymore fish, the two guppies are enough action for this small tank. Less waste = less maintenance.


----------



## donnoj (Feb 17, 2011)

CmdrBond said:


> Just one question, does the bottom of the heater rest on or below the substrate?



I kept the substrate thin under the heater so it wouldn't touch.


----------



## donnoj (Feb 17, 2011)

CmdrBond said:


> It does a bit more than that, see this article: Aqua El Neo Heater is Sleek and Shatterproof, from Reef Builders.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like a very nice heater, especially the flat design.


----------



## algarciajr (Feb 5, 2012)

Very nice and clean looking tank.


----------



## donnoj (Feb 17, 2011)

algarciajr said:


> Very nice and clean looking tank.


thank you...let's hope it stays that way


----------



## TeaQue (Jan 26, 2010)

CmdrBond said:


> Yeah, I seen them and did consider, but decided against as A) They are only 15W B) They are fixed temp and C) No thermometer


I forgot to add that I have a digital thermometer with the probe in the filter as well.

Yeah you lose adjustability but I've had no issues keeping fish for the last couple of years. I just like it because you don't have so many eye sores in the tank.


----------



## CmdrBond (Jun 3, 2011)

Right now I am confused and I cannot decide which heater to get.

Fluval E Series 50W

*Pro's*

Lots of good reviews
Excellent temperature display and warning display
Adjustable in 0.5o increments
*Con's*

Size - while it has been proven it fits, it is still very tall and has to poke out of the opening (almost 23cm (9") tall according to the interweb)
Underneath the plastic shell is still a glass heater

or the AquaEL Neo Heater 50W
*Pro's*

Small and slim - only 17x5x2cm!
Good temperature display, both current and set, with visible and audible warnings
Adjustable 1.5o (17-23o), 1o (23-30o), 1.5o (30-36o)
Shatterproof

*Con's*

Hard to find reviews, either good or bad
Temperature display is via LED marker, not numerical

I was also considering the Rena Smart Heater 50W
*Pro's*

Adjustable dial (20-34o)
Hi/Low visible temp alert 
Attaches to filter intake (either with adaptor kit or DIY modification) to heat water as it enters the filter
Plenty of reviews
*Con's*

No current temperature display
Even taller than the E Series (~25cm)
several complaints of premature failures

Based on size, and audible warning I am leaning towards the Neo, but I do like the display on the E. If the Rena was smaller I might consider it. What do you think?:help:


----------



## donnoj (Feb 17, 2011)

CmdrBond said:


> Right now I am confused and I cannot decide which heater to get.
> 
> Fluval E Series 50W
> 
> ...


The plastic cage around the "E" heater prevents fish and other life getting burned. The thinness of the Neo is big plus. However, I cant say the "E" 50 watt dominates the Edge. To me it looks like it fits right in.

Is the Neo shorter in length?


----------



## CmdrBond (Jun 3, 2011)

yes, only 16.5/17 cm tall, 5cm wide and 2cm deep. the 75w is the same size too!

I agree that the E looks OK, I know the plastic guard makes it fish safe, but the Neo is also supposed to be fish safe I believe (the EasyHeater certainly is, but that doesn't have the display).

That Rena, coupled to the inlet of the AquaClear would best suit the 12 g I think, as it both heats the intake AND extends the inlet at the same time.


----------



## donnoj (Feb 17, 2011)

CmdrBond said:


> yes, only 16.5/17 cm tall, 5cm wide and 2cm deep. the 75w is the same size too!
> 
> I agree that the E looks OK, I know the plastic guard makes it fish safe, but the Neo is also supposed to be fish safe I believe (the EasyHeater certainly is, but that doesn't have the display).
> 
> That Rena, coupled to the inlet of the AquaClear would best suit the 12 g I think, as it both heats the intake AND extends the inlet at the same time.


I had forgotten about the Rena SmartHeater.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000HHSBDY/

It look like it would replace (rather than extend), the inlet of the filter. Heating the water directly as it moves through the filter and back into the tank seem very efficient. I'm not sure how difficult it is to remove if you need to clean debris off the inlet grate or buildup inside it. No temperature monitoring either, so you'd need a separate thermometer in the tank. 

All seem to be great choices. Sometimes, you just need to buy one and see what it's like. I have 3 tanks setup with the Fluval E (2 50's and a 100 watt). They all work great for me. I'd be tempted to try the Neo in my next setup, just to try something different. It's so thin and has built in temperature monitoring like the Fluval so no need to have a separate thermometer in the tank which I like.


----------



## CmdrBond (Jun 3, 2011)

donnoj said:


> I had forgotten about the Rena SmartHeater.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000HHSBDY/
> 
> ...


In the 6g it would definately be a replacement for the extension tube, but at ~25cm it's gonna be tight (it is a smidge taller than the Fluval E). Dunno if the Rena adaptor kit would work with the AquaClear 20 or if a DIY/bodge fit would be better. However, it shoul (I think) extend the extension tube in the 12g, dunno if it would go at the end or in the middle though.

The more I think about it the more I am leaning towards the Neo. It would be total overkill for me, but for those in colder climates without central heating, it is worth noting that the 75w Neo is the same size as the 25w & 50w - 17cm tall.

Which means it _should_ be able to lift the water temp ~12°C above ambient in the 6g Edge.

For similar situations in the 12g, you could even use the 100w, 150w or 200w which are all ~25cm and will lift the 12g ~8, ~12 or ~16 °C above ambient.


----------



## donnoj (Feb 17, 2011)

CmdrBond said:


> In the 6g it would definately be a replacement for the extension tube, but at ~25cm it's gonna be tight (it is a smidge taller than the Fluval E). Dunno if the Rena adaptor kit would work with the AquaClear 20 or if a DIY/bodge fit would be better. However, it shoul (I think) extend the extension tube in the 12g, dunno if it would go at the end or in the middle though.
> 
> The more I think about it the more I am leaning towards the Neo. It would be total overkill for me, but for those in colder climates without central heating, it is worth noting that the 75w Neo is the same size as the 25w & 50w - 17cm tall.
> 
> ...


I agree, the 75 watt Neo is winner. It's short, thin and 25 watts more heating that the 50 watt Fluval. IMO you can never have a big enough Watt heater.


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Nov 5, 2011)

What about this heater 

http://www.amazon.com/Hydor-THEO-Su...?s=pet-supplies&ie=UTF8&qid=1329006295&sr=1-3

I have it in both my Edge and it's awesome. The glass looks great plus there is a amber flame that turn on when it's heating.

I got the 25 for the 6gallon and the 50 w for the 12 gallon. It's adjustable which means it's a bit pricy. 

Take a look at reviews for the Fluval Heater, not many people are happy with it's pre-set temperature.


----------



## CmdrBond (Jun 3, 2011)

donnoj said:


> I agree, the 75 watt Neo is winner. It's short, thin and 25 watts more heating that the 50 watt Fluval. IMO you can never have a big enough Watt heater.


Really  - I was worried that it could heat the water too quickly, I don't want boiled fish.



FlyingHellFish said:


> What about this heater
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Hydor-THEO-Su...?s=pet-supplies&ie=UTF8&qid=1329006295&sr=1-3
> 
> ...


It's a nice compact heater, and the the flame is a nice touch - *BUT*
It is a breakable glass heater
There is no fish guard
There is no thermometer/temperature display

Re the Fluval - The heater we are discussing is the Fluval E Series 50W - fully adjustable in 0.5oC increments, fish guard and temperature display with warnings for too hot and too cold, *NOT* the pre-set Fluval Edge 25W.


----------



## adriano (Nov 4, 2011)

The Hydor is not easily breakable, actually.


----------



## donnoj (Feb 17, 2011)

The official "Edge" heater, I think 25 Watts, sucks. It's not adjustable and according to many people is very weak and/or unreliable.

I don't think there is any problem using a bigger heater. People worry that if the heater gets stuck on you will have less time to fix the problem. Remember, a certain wattage heater is only capable of warming the water so many degrees above the ambiant temp. I'd rather have the flexibility to keep my house temperature lower in the winter, open a window on a nice day and not have to worry about the limitations of my heater.


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Nov 5, 2011)

Oh, the E series one with the digital display does replace the need for a extra thermometer. It looks ok I guess.


----------



## donnoj (Feb 17, 2011)

FlyingHellFish said:


> Oh, the E series one with the digital display does replace the need for a extra thermometer. It looks ok I guess.


it looks excellent


----------



## CmdrBond (Jun 3, 2011)

donnoj said:


> it looks excellent


+1 roud:


----------

